# The funniest, cutest yucky medicine face ever!



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

our bunbun has an upper respiratory infection and we have to give him antibiotics every 12 hours. and every 12 hours we make this face LMAO


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Awww poor little baby. Adorable though. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

he is feeling much better already, that doesn't mean we like the stuff any better. Any time I look at this picture I crack up


----------



## Calypso77 (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh good to hear. It is a funny adorable picture.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

"Disapproving bunny disapproves" LMAO


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

You should totally make it an Lolbunny picture, complete with a caption or something.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ha ha ha. Poor little guy. That face is priceless


----------



## KPainter (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a riot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

